# adobe illustrator: einstellungsleiste



## ohrfond (9. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe Adobe Illustrator CS und bei mir fehlt die Leiste oben, wo Einstellungen zu den Werkzeugen machen kann, z.b. bei Text: andere Schriftart, Schriftgröße...
Auch bei Photoshop gibt es diese Leiste. Ich habe schon alles durchsucht, finde aber nicht wie man sie einstellen kann.
Ich bitte um Hilfe!
PS: für alle die nicht wissen wo ich meine, im Anhang habe ich die Stelle markiert


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. September 2005)

Hallo,

Versuch mal, den Haken bei Fenster => Optionen zu setzen.


----------



## vvaldmeister (16. September 2005)

komisch, ich finds auch nicht und "optionen" gibt es in "Fenster" nicht. ich benutze auch illustrator CS


----------



## thoru (18. September 2005)

Versuche doch mal im Menü Fenster=>Steuerungspalette

cu
thoru


----------



## 555 (18. September 2005)

Hallo,

soweit ich es weiß gibts die Steuerungspaletter erst in Illustrator CS2,
oder täusche ich mich da ?

MfG
555


----------



## thoru (18. September 2005)

Nachdem was ich über Google herausgefunden habe gibt es die
Steuerungspalette tatsächlich erst ab Ilustrator CS2.

cu
thoru


----------

